# Excessive gas / farts.



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I wasn't sure if I should post this on the Health or Behavior thread, but here we go.

Yesterday night during cuddling time, Col. Mustard couldn't stop farting, and it smelled... horrible! :shock: 

At first my boyfriend and I would just joke around saying to each other that we thought we had a hedgehog and not a skunk, but after a while it started getting out of hand and I became actually worried about her. She was passing too much gas, I know sometimes they do it and I've seen the Colonel doing it before, but yesterday wasn't normal.

Besides that, she's been acting normal and looks healthy. Her poop looked normal this morning. I didn't change her diet, which consists of 40% Wellness Indoor Health, 40% Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck and 20% Sunseed Sunscription Hedgehog Formula + 2 or 3 superworms / night (head cut off) or a piece of cooked chicken or a little hard boiled egg. 

My question is, has anyone here experienced this problem before, and is there a way I can do something to alleviate her gassy little belly? It must be very uncomfortable for here (and she did seem a little too grumpy yesterday.)

Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds like her wee tummy is upset. If she were mine, I'd try eliminating the Wellness and see if that helps. Wellness quite often causes tummy upset as it is a bit too strong/rich for many of our hedgies.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you, Nancy!

Considering the other main component of her diet (Natural balance Green Pea and Duck), what other food would you recommend to substitute Wellnees?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't substitute anything for a while. It may not even be the Wellness causing it and you may be able to go back to using it once you see if the gas clears up.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok I'll try doing that! Thank you!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

For excessive gas you can use infant gas drops, also known as Mylicon or Simethicone. Perfectly safe and can't be overdoses. Half an infant dose is fine. You'd find them at any pharmacy.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I just wanted to give you guys an update, in case someone else has the same problem one day.

We figured what was giving Mustard too much gas, it was the flaxseed oil we were adding to her food once/twice a week to help with her dry skin. We must have put too much of it at a certain point, and her tummy got a little upset. 

Thank you for everyone who tried to help me though.


----------

